# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  RB433AH στην μισή τιμή!!

## acoul

... και με μικρότερο footprint!
 <-- Click me
το μονοπώλιο της MikroTik βρήκε επιτέλους ένα ανταγωνιστή με αποτέλεσμα καλύτερες τιμές για τον τελικό χρήστη !!

ποιος θα το φέρει εδώ πρώτος άραγε ...

----------


## geosid

με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση σε σελιδες του εξωτερικου ( παντα για Ευρωπη μιλαμε ) η τιμη του ειναι 68 ευρο , εαν καποτε το φερει εδω καποιος βαλε το πετρελαιο που θα ειναι ακριβο , βαλε το δολλαριο που θα ανεβαινει και θα μεταβαλοντε συνεχεια οι τιμες ..... στα ιδια λεφτα με το 433ah θα καταντησει να ΤΟ ΦΤΑΣΟΥΝ . 
ΠΙΘΑΝΟΝ να κανω μια παραγγελια για μερικα κομματια για ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ μου χρηση , παντως θελει 3 εργασιμες για να ερθει στα χερια μου .

----------


## harrylaos

Φαινεται....ΤΕΛΕΙΟ.

----------


## B52

Εχει mtik μεσα ?  ::   ::

----------


## pathfinder

Εχει openwrt!





> # Ships with Open-WRT Standard RouterStation ships with Open-WRT Kamikaze, the de facto standard for open-source wireless router software.


Οπώς λέει εδώ

----------


## grigoris

16MB Flash???? χμμ

----------


## alasondro

> 16MB Flash???? χμμ


και είναι υπέραρκετα....

----------


## grigoris

αμα ειναι onboard 8ελει πολληηηηη πατεντα για mtik

----------


## alasondro

ξέχνα το mtik μόνο με openwrt θα παίζει το board

----------


## BillGeo

*Δεν ειναι κακο το OpenWRT... ε?

Και το 680Mhz ειναι ΠΟΛΥ καλα!!!*

ασχετο, αλλα αυτο το mini-grid μΕ αρεσει, παιζει να κανουμε παραγγελεια???
http://www.4netonline.com/on/index.php? ... uct_id=451

----------


## acoul

> Εχει openwrt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> # Ships with Open-WRT Standard RouterStation ships with Open-WRT Kamikaze, the de facto standard for open-source wireless router software.
> 
> ...


ψήνεται κανείς για καμιά ομαδική; είναι πιο φθηνό και από το 300άρι RB433 !!

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pathfinder
> 
> Εχει openwrt!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Εγώ +1, αλλά πόσο?

----------


## quam

Με καλή τιμή είμαι και εγώ μέσα.

----------


## minoas

> Με καλή τιμή είμαι και εγώ μέσα.


+1

----------


## quam

Βέβαια θα πρέπει να κυκλοφορίσει πρώτα  ::

----------


## andreas

-δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο
- mt μπορουμε να βαλουμε?  ::

----------


## acoul

> -δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο
> - mt μπορουμε να βαλουμε?


Αν μιλάς για νόμιμο τρόπο θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον κατασκευαστή. Το openwrt πάντως είναι καλύτερο και πλέον διαθέτει γραφικό περιβάλλον και υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερες συσκευές από το μπρίκι όπως το bullet κλπ.

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> -δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο
> - mt μπορουμε να βαλουμε? 
> 
> 
> Αν μιλάς για νόμιμο τρόπο θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον κατασκευαστή. Το openwrt πάντως είναι καλύτερο και πλέον διαθέτει γραφικό περιβάλλον και υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερες συσκευές από το μπρίκι όπως το bullet κλπ.


Και ενισχύει την στήριξη αδύναμων ιστών, μην ξεχνιόμαστε.  ::   ::

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> ...


εισαι μια αναφτρα εσυ !!!!

----------


## commando

απο μια πρωτη ματια που το βλεπω ειναι ελλατωματικο στο θεμα τροφοδοσιας αλλα ελπιζω να βγω ψευτης.

----------


## Neuro

Θα παρακαλούσα, καθώς δεν επιτρέπονται αγγελίες στο forum αν θέλετε να οργανώσετε ομαδική, αυτό να γίνει σε ένα από τα forums με τις αγγελίες που υπάρχουν στο δίκτυο.

----------


## commando

σωστο και αυτο anyway με αυτους τους ιμιτασιον πυκνωτες κ μετασχηματιστη δεν βλεπω να την παλευει .Routerboard-alix forever..

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> -δεν υπαρχει διαθεσιμο
> - mt μπορουμε να βαλουμε? 
> 
> 
> Αν μιλάς για νόμιμο τρόπο θα πρέπει να απευθυνθείς στον κατασκευαστή. Το openwrt πάντως είναι καλύτερο και πλέον διαθέτει γραφικό περιβάλλον και υποστηρίζει πολύ περισσότερες συσκευές από το μπρίκι όπως το bullet κλπ.


Για νομιμο τροπο μιλαω
Αν του φτανει η flash και αν υποστηριζεται το hardware με ενδιαφερει...

----------


## Danimoth

Σύμφωνα με το forum της uniquiti, η μικροτικ δεν θέλει να υποστηρίξει το συγκεκριμένο hardware(για κάποιο λόγο δε μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό..)


Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι ότι δεν έχει CF. Μέχρι τώρα είχα το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο ότι αν όλα πάνε στραβά γράφω μια καινούργια CF και τέλος.
Σε αυτό αν θέλουμε να ξαναπεράσουμε το openwrt τι κάνουμε?

----------


## acoul

PXE  ::

----------


## yorgos

> PXE


Καλή φάση αλλά το USB2 που έχει δεν μας κάνει για boot-disk?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> PXE 
> 
> 
> Καλή φάση αλλά το USB2 που έχει δεν μας κάνει για boot-disk?


αφού τρέχει linux τα κάνει όλα ...  ::

----------


## denlinux

Αν γινει ομαδικη,στειλε ενα pm αν μπορεις.

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


-Τι έχεις Γιάννη .... ?
-Κουκιά σπέρνω
 ::

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> ...


ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις βλέπε adsl, MikroTik κλπ  ::  

ο πηγαίος κώδικας από την άλλη λύνει τα χέρια σε όσους αρέσουν αυτού του είδους τα παιχνίδια/σκαλίσματα <-- στους ερασιτέχνες δηλαδή.

τόσα χρόνια μας μαθαίνουν να διαβάζουμε, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τη φοβία με το RTFM και το σύμπλεγμα βολέματος - μασημένης τροφής ειδικά σε ένα χώρο όπως του AWMN όπου ο πειραματισμός και η ανταλλαγή τεχνογνωσίας θα έπρεπε να κυριαρχούν στο προσκήνιο ... βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


αλλα καποια στιγμη το να πατας ενα κουμπακι (2sec) και να κανει ακριβως αυτο που θελεις, ειναι μαγεια  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


Θα το καταλάβει όταν όλα τα μηχανάκια θα είναι A.I. enabled και δεν θα σε νοιάζει αν είναι closed ή open-source, τώρα είναι πολύ νωρίς για να δει τόσο μπροστά ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> αλλα καποια στιγμη το να πατας ενα κουμπακι (2sec) και να κανει ακριβως αυτο που θελεις, ειναι μαγεια


για αυτό οι κάτοχοι adsl είναι περισσότεροι από τους κομβούχους AWMN  ::  τώρα για την μαγεία, το νόμισμα έχει άφθονες όψεις και πλευρές ...


Η Ιθάκη σου έδωσε το όμορφο ταξίδι ...

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Αρχικά θα μπορούσε κάποιος να σκεφτεί κάτι που δεν κάνει το ρουτερστεσιον, ασχέτως του λειτουργικού, και αναρωτήθηκα πόσοι αναγνώστες θεωρούν σχετική την απάντηση "αφού τρέχει linux τα κάνει όλα ...".

Από την άλλη η ερώτηση ήταν αν boot-αρει από την USB. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει manual που να αναφέρει κάτι αλλά ούτε έχουν όλοι την δυνατότητα να αγοράζουν ότι κυκλοφορεί στην αγορά απλά για πειραματισμό νομίζω πως απάντηση μπορεί να δώσει κάποιος που γνωρίζει. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι για να μετατρέπουν μαγικά τις μαρίδες σε καρχαρίες.

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν θα μπορεί να boot-αρει από USB ? 

Υ.Γ. Μιλάμε για το DD-WRT που θα έρχεται με το Rstation. Αλήθεια ο κώδικας είναι open source και free ?

----------


## bedazzled

> Υ.Γ. Μιλάμε για το DD-WRT που θα έρχεται με το Rstation. Αλήθεια ο κώδικας είναι open source και free ?


Ούτε το binary HAL του madwifi είναι open-source, αλλά (και) εκεί κάνουμε τις πάπιες ...

----------


## paravoid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μιλάμε για το DD-WRT που θα έρχεται με το Rstation. Αλήθεια ο κώδικας είναι open source και free ?
> 
> 
> Ούτε το binary HAL του madwifi είναι open-source, αλλά (και) εκεί κάνουμε τις πάπιες ...


http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/news/20 ... e-released
http://madwifi-project.org/wiki/news/20 ... hal-source

Είσαι πίσω  ::

----------


## bedazzled

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από bedazzled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


Και πόσοι χρησιμοποιούν ανοιχτό HAL στο AWMN;  ::

----------


## grigoris

μια χαρα bootαρει απο usb..

http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.535012

----------


## acoul

χτύπησα 2 !! <-- όποιος προλάβει !! thanks grigoris

----------


## Danimoth

Τι κουτί προτείνετε/αι για αυτό?  ::

----------


## acoul

τα πλαστικά Αλέξανδρε είναι φθηνά, αντέχουν στον ήλιο και το καλοκαίρι δεν ψήνεις μπιφτέκι. είναι πάνω από 4+ χρόνια σε διάφορες ταράτσες και είναι τζετ !!

 <-- click me

----------


## Mick Flemm

Επίσης δεν έχουν γείωση όπως τα βλέπω  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμ.

1) Είναι πολύ μικρό
2) Έχει 3 if
3) Είναι πολύ μικρό
4) Κάνει 70 ευρώ
5) Είναι πολύ μικρό

Καλή ευκαιρία ^_^.

----------


## saggy00

Παιδια καλα ειναι αuτα τα Routerstation απο την Ubiquiti, μπειτε στο www.ubnt.com να τα δειτε καλυτερα. Ομως καμία σχεση με τα ΜΤ. Αυτα καταναλωνουν πολυ ρευμα, μιλαμε για πολλα watt και γιαυτο ειναι φθηνα.

----------


## alasondro

> Παιδια καλα ειναι αuτα τα Routerstation απο την Ubiquiti, μπειτε στο http://www.ubnt.com να τα δειτε καλυτερα. Ομως καμία σχεση με τα ΜΤ. Αυτα καταναλωνουν πολυ ρευμα, μιλαμε για πολλα watt και γιαυτο ειναι φθηνα.


ε? Αυτό το συμπέρασμα από που το έβγαλες;

Από εδώ πάντως http://wiki.ubnt.com/wiki/index.php/RouterStation δεν τα βλέπω να έχουν καμμία σοβαρή κατανάλωση...




> 2. Power Supply Range 12VDC to 24VDC
> 
> * Using Higher voltage is recommended since it will use lower current
> * Typical Power Consumption is 3W idle no radios present
> * 5W idle One Radio present
> * 7W while passing 100Mbps traffic
> * Single RJ45 "J1" Is for WAN and Passive Power Over Ethernet

----------


## acoul

> ... Αυτα καταναλωνουν πολυ ρευμα, μιλαμε για πολλα watt και γιαυτο ειναι φθηνα.


θα μπουν στον πάγκο του ozonet lab από Δευτέρα δίπλα στα RB433 και θα τα δούμε στην πράξη !!

----------


## grigoris

> Παιδια καλα ειναι αuτα τα Routerstation απο την Ubiquiti, μπειτε στο http://www.ubnt.com να τα δειτε καλυτερα. Ομως καμία σχεση με τα ΜΤ. Αυτα καταναλωνουν πολυ ρευμα, μιλαμε για πολλα watt και γιαυτο ειναι φθηνα.


"πολυ ρευμα"?? 
υποκειμενικο ειναι αυτο οπως λεμε "πειναω πολυ" ή μπορεις να μας πεις κατι παραπανω?

----------


## saggy00

.

----------


## alasondro

> 80 watt einai polla


Πού τα είδες τα 80 watt  ::   ::

----------


## grigoris

80 watt εγραψε?? (τωρα βλεπω μια τελεια)
γιατι ειμαι σιγουρος πως δεν το εχει καν το board..?!

----------


## acoul

μπήκαν στον πάγκο σήμερα. σε idle κατάσταση και χωρίς wifi κάρτες πάνω έχουμε τα ακόλουθα συγκριτικά νούμερα:


```
RourerBoard 433 απλό (333MHz) 7watt
Alix LX700 (400MHz) με CF κάρτα 7watt
RouterStation (680MHz) 9watt
```

η κατασκευή του δείχνει ποιοτική, οι θέσεις για τις κάρτες είναι καλύτερες από αυτές που έχει το RouterBoard και μπορεί να μπει και στο καλό κουτί με κάποιες παρεμβάσεις --> πλαστική βάση στήριξης στο κάτω μέρος του κουτιού !!

----------


## grigoris

> μπήκαν στον πάγκο σήμερα. σε idle κατάσταση και χωρίς wifi κάρτες πάνω έχουμε τα ακόλουθα συγκριτικά νούμερα:
> 
> 
> ```
> RourerBoard 433 απλό (333MHz) 7watt
> Alix LX700 (400MHz) με CF κάρτα 7watt
> RouterStation (680MHz) 9watt
> ```
> 
> η κατασκευή του δείχνει ποιοτική, οι θέσεις για τις κάρτες είναι καλύτερες από αυτές που έχει το RouterBoard και μπορεί να μπει και στο καλό κουτί με κάποιες παρεμβάσεις --> πλαστική βάση στήριξης στο κάτω μέρος του κουτιού !!


ο λαος θελει φωτο με ολα αυτα!!!!!
πως τη βλεπεις τη cpu του? ζεσταινεται? (ακομη και σε idle πανω στον παγκο)
Ρωταω μηπως δεν ειναι γι αυτο τοοοσο μικρα κουτακια και χωρις καθολου εξαερισμο..

----------


## yorgos

> χτύπησα 2 !! <-- όποιος προλάβει !! thanks grigoris


  ::  
Επισκέψεις δέχεσαι, κεράσεις καφεδάκι να έρθω??  ::   ::

----------


## SV1EFO

Πηρα και εγω ενα...Φαινεται καλο...Αντε να δουμε. Παντος απο firefox δεν το βλεπω. Μολις εχω χρονο θα ασχολειθω. Αν δουλευει οπως περιμενω θα παρω 3 και θα αντικαταστισω το PC.

----------


## 7bpm

Το είδα και εγώ χθες στο Hellug, έφερε ένα ο Acoul και μόλις παρήγγειλα ένα κομμάτι.

Λες να μου κόλλησε το bug ο Alex και τα γυρίσω όλα σε OpenWRT…?

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> χτύπησα 2 !! <-- όποιος προλάβει !! thanks grigoris
> 
> 
>   
> Επισκέψεις δέχεσαι, κεράσεις καφεδάκι να έρθω??


το είχα φέρει χθες στο hellug όπου άλλαξε μπόλικα χέρια !! μετά είχε σουβλακιάδα και brain storming ... που ήσουνα ??? ίσως περάσω με katsaro_m από καφέ Αμπελοκήπων το Σάββατο και το φέρω παρέα ... πάντως είναι κουκλί !!

edit: @7bpm: είναι καλό bug  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Το παλεύω κι εγώ γιατί χτύπησα ένα....  ::  
Προσπαθώ να δω πως ξεκινά από usb... *δεν ανοίγουμε ένα νέο topic να τα μαζεύουμε όλα εκεί για το RouterStation ?*

----------


## alasondro

μήπως έχει φτιάξει κανεις σειριακό καλώδιο;

----------


## SV1EFO

> Το παλεύω κι εγώ γιατί χτύπησα ένα....  
> Προσπαθώ να δω πως ξεκινά από usb... *δεν ανοίγουμε ένα νέο topic να τα μαζεύουμε όλα εκεί για το RouterStation ?*


Αντε ρε παιδια να μαθουμε και εμεις οι νεοτεροι κατι. Εγω δεν καταφερα τιποτα αλλο απο το να αναψει. Ουτε το ειδα ουτε το ρυθμισα. Περιμενα πως θα ηταν κατι αντοιστιχο με το Mikrotik αλλα την πατησα, μαλλον θελω βημα βημα βοηθεια.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Δεν είναι μπρίκι βρε...  ::  θέλει στοργή και κονσόλα ssh...  ::  
Με putty γίνονται όλα και SSH.  ::

----------


## yorgos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Άσε πίκρα, τις τετάρτες τελειώνω αργά με την σχολή. 
έχω και 3 εργαστήρια απανωτά το ένα μετά το άλλο, αρχίζω 08:00 και φεύγω 20:00  :: 

Στο καφέ δεν ξέρω αν θα έρθω  ::

----------


## commando

Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Re: RB433AH ÏƒÏ„Î·Î½ Î¼Î¹ÏƒÎ® Ï„Î¹Î¼Î®!!

----------


## grigoris

για τους "παραδοσιακους" περιμενετε λιγο και θα παιξει και με μπρικι....
λιγη υπομονη μονο..  ::  
Αντε ρε itmiiiiiiiiii

----------


## yorgos

> για τους "παραδοσιακους" περιμενετε λιγο και θα παιξει και με μπρικι....
> λιγη υπομονη μονο..  
> Αντε ρε itmiiiiiiiiii


Καλά άμα το καταφέρετε αυτό θα σκάσουν οι λιθουανοί  ::

----------


## grigoris

ηδη παιζει.. απλα περιμενετε μεχρι να βγει το πρωτο release..

----------


## commando

Δεν χωρα καν σε 16MB τι λες τωρα.

----------


## NetTraptor

καλά απορώ μερικές φορές 69.00 € board + 10 € Usb stick + 45 € MT lic (level4 extra channels). 125€ vs 135€? Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμάς. Μας έχει γονατίσει η κρίση?
Για OpenWRT Μια χαρά είναι, αλλά για MT just buy a RB433AH έχει περισσότερη μνήμη, full control του Board με τα πακέτα του ΜΤ και κοστίζει το ίδιο. Απλά δεν βγάζει νόημα. Είπα να μην το πω αλλά ....

----------


## alasondro

> καλά απορώ μερικές φορές 69.00 € board + 10 € Usb stick + 45 € MT lic (level4 extra channels). 125€ vs 135€? Μάλλον κάτι δεν πάει καλά με εμάς. Μας έχει γονατίσει η κρίση?
> Για OpenWRT Μια χαρά είναι, αλλά για MT just buy a RB433AH έχει περισσότερη μνήμη, full control του Board με τα πακέτα του ΜΤ και κοστίζει το ίδιο. Απλά δεν βγάζει νόημα. Είπα να μην το πω αλλά ....


Προφανώς μέσα στην πρόσθεση δεν μπαίνει ο όρος * 45 € MT lic (level4 extra channels)*

----------


## NetTraptor

Ε τότε τι συγκρίνουμε.. μάλλον σαλάμια με πατζούρια? .... 
Κατάλαβα πάλι στα σκληρά θα το ρίξουμε. Αδιόρθωτοι!  :: 
Βάλτε OpenWRT.. No lic no fun! Trouble for you Trouble for me και τέτοια...

----------


## commando

Eσενα παλι πως σου ηρθε το φλασακι ξερεις κατι και δεν μας λες?Λογικα θελει Hacking για να μπουταρει απο USB δεν βλεπω να λεει κανεις οτι εχει τετοια δυνατοτητα ,μακαρι αλλα δεν το βλεπω πουθενα.Τutorial ?

----------


## NetTraptor

go play http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/RouterOS_USB_Boot

----------


## papashark

> Ε τότε τι συγκρίνουμε.. μάλλον σαλάμια με πατζούρια? .... 
> Κατάλαβα πάλι στα σκληρά θα το ρίξουμε. Αδιόρθωτοι! 
> Βάλτε OpenWRT.. No lic no fun! Trouble for you Trouble for me και τέτοια...


Τώρα είσαι λίγο άδικος.

Παλιά πρίν το ΜΤ, παίζαμε μια χαρά με τα debian και τα slackware.

Αυτό που χρειάζετε, είναι κάποιος να ετοιμάσει ένα distro με openwrt με όλα τα απαραίτητα μέσα, και ένα μικρό tutorial για το τι χρειάζετε να ρυθμίζουμε, με 2-3 σενάρια (πχ το κόμβος με ένα routerstation, κόμβος με πολλούς routers και routing είτε ο καθένας με BGP και να μιλάνε μεταξύ τους, είτε με vlans σε έναν κεντρικό).

Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα στον κόμβο μου να έχω ένα RB450AH για κεντρικό και 5 routerstation να κρατάνε τα ασύρματα Ιnterfaces, παρότι γνωρίζω ότι θα χάσω αρκετές από τις ευκολίες που έχει το μπρίκι...

Eάν ο Acinonyx ή κάποιος άλλος θέλει να πειραματιστεί, ευχαρίστως να του δώσω αυτό που αγόρασα εγώ (θα το έχω την Δευτέρα μάλλον).

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν κατάλαβες αλλά τέλος πάντων... 
Ελπίζω να κατάλαβαν άλλοι

P.S. Πσσστ ρε δεν αφήνετε τις μαλαγανιές.. να μας φτιάξει να τον χρυσώσουμε  ::   ::

----------


## Danimoth

> Προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα στον κόμβο μου να έχω ένα RB450AH για κεντρικό και 5 routerstation να κρατάνε τα ασύρματα Ιnterfaces, παρότι γνωρίζω ότι θα χάσω αρκετές από τις ευκολίες που έχει το μπρίκι...



Αυτή τη διάταξη χρησιμοποιώ εδώ και λίγο καιρό. Στα ρουτερ με τα λινκ το openwrt δουλεύει εκπληκτικά και έχεις στον κεντρικό ρουτερ μικροτικ για ό,τι θες, πχ VPN, Firewall etc..
Ο κεντρικός ρουτερ δεν χρειάζεται να είναι πλέον στην ταράτσα οπότε ένα παλιό pc με CF->IDE adaptor + CF κάνει με ~0 κόστος τη δουλειά του, ενώ δεν χρειάζονται μαστορέματα για στεγανοποίηση κλπ. [Τα embedded έχουν έτοιμα κουτιά και βολεύει)

So, δεν χάνεις ούτε τις ευκολίες του μικροτικ, εκτός βέβαια από το nstreme :].

----------


## grigoris

καλα, καλυτερα να μην πω κατι αλλο τωρα..
οταν το δω και ο ιδιος να παιζει σε rs απο usb θα επανελθω

----------


## spirosco

> Προφανώς μέσα στην πρόσθεση δεν μπαίνει ο όρος 45 € MT lic (level4 extra channels)


Παλαιοτερα ισως και να ειχε ενδιαφερον, αλλα τωρα πια οταν θες γρηγορες και σιγουρες λυσεις ειδικα οταν προκεται για απομακρυσμενους κομβους κλπ, δεν τιθεται λογος.

Ο πειραματισμος δεν απαγορευεται σαφως αλλα ας μην μπλεκουμε τα ψιψινια και τα κοκοκοψαρα με τα εργαλεια...

----------


## commando

> go play http://wiki.mikrotik.com/wiki/RouterOS_USB_Boot


You dont have to pay to play..  ::   ::  
Mαρεσει παντως που ειμαι αναμεσα σε πρωτοπορους,ακομα δεν βγηκε ο νικητης με τα 160000 και εμεις βγαλαμε,οτι θα μπουταρει με usb,ποσο μπροστα ειναι το AWMN ρε φιλε...

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> Προφανώς μέσα στην πρόσθεση δεν μπαίνει ο όρος 45 € MT lic (level4 extra channels)
> 
> 
> Παλαιοτερα ισως και να ειχε ενδιαφερον, αλλα τωρα πια οταν θες γρηγορες και σιγουρες λυσεις ειδικα οταν προκεται για απομακρυσμενους κομβους κλπ, δεν τιθεται λογος.
> 
> Ο πειραματισμος δεν απαγορευεται σαφως αλλα ας μην μπλεκουμε τα ψιψινια και τα κοκοκοψαρα με τα εργαλεια...


Μαζί σου...και εγώ θεωρώ καγκουριά το να κάθεσαι να κάνεις ταρζανιές για να παίξει το mtik στο rs απλά εξήγησα στο Nettraptor γιατί κάποιοι ίσως το προτιμήσουν...

----------


## NetTraptor

> Mαρεσει παντως που ειμαι αναμεσα σε πρωτοπορους,ακομα δεν βγηκε ο νικητης με τα 160000 και εμεις βγαλαμε,οτι θα μπουταρει με usb,ποσο μπροστα ειναι το AWMN ρε φιλε...


Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση ότι κάνει boot από USB. Αν δεν κάνει είναι για τα μπάζα. Με 16Mb τι να το κάνεις. Τσάμπα το προτσετσόρι άμα είναι να το κάνεις σταθμό τηλεμετρίας και τηλεχειρισμού. Πάντως καλή φάση ο διαγωνισμός. Θέλω να δω τι θα σκαρφιστεί ο νικητής!

----------


## alasondro

> Με 16Mb τι να το κάνεις.


Για περιβάλλον OpenWRT που μάλλον το προορίζουν είναι υπεραρκετά για πάρα πολλά πράγματα...

----------


## NetTraptor

Yap... ιτ ις μπατ  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Για router το θες ή server; Σε 16Mb σηκώνεις παπάδες! Εδώ στα 4Mb των bullet έχει χωρέσει madwifi, quagga και olsr και λειτουργούν σε iBGP κανονικά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχετε "κεντρικό router" σε RB433AH. Αφού έχει 3 ethernet interfaces το μηχάνημα μπορούν αν διασυνδεθούν μέχρι και 4 routers (12links???)!

----------


## mojiro

> Για router το θες ή server; Σε 16Mb σηκώνεις παπάδες! Εδώ στα 4Mb των bullet έχει χωρέσει madwifi, quagga και olsr και λειτουργούν σε iBGP κανονικά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχετε "κεντρικό router" σε RB433AH. Αφού έχει 3 ethernet interfaces το μηχάνημα μπορούν αν διασυνδεθούν μέχρι και 4 routers (12links???)!


switch και 3-4 bullet ανά eth-port του rb  ::

----------


## lakis

To βρήκα στην Λιθουανία (χώρα ΕΕ) με τιμή 44,66 ευρά για 10 τεμ.
http://www.wifi-stock.com/products/ubnt.html
Το eshop πόσο το κοστολογούσε;

----------


## papashark

> To βρήκα στην Λιθουανία (χώρα ΕΕ) με τιμή 44,66 ευρά για 10 τεμ.
> http://www.wifi-stock.com/products/ubnt.html
> Το eshop πόσο το κοστολογούσε;


To eshop το πούλαγε 69€ μαζί με τον ΦΠΑ, ενώ ο Λιθουανός το πουλάει 53€, αρκετά φθηνότερα, βέβαια όλα αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι δεν θα πληρώσεις μεταφορικά  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Για router το θες ή server; Σε 16Mb σηκώνεις παπάδες! Εδώ στα 4Mb των bullet έχει χωρέσει madwifi, quagga και olsr και λειτουργούν σε iBGP κανονικά. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχετε "κεντρικό router" σε RB433AH. Αφού έχει 3 ethernet interfaces το μηχάνημα μπορούν αν διασυνδεθούν μέχρι και 4 routers (12links???)!
> 
> 
> switch και 3-4 bullet ανά eth-port του rb


Nope... Το RB, και γενικά το setup με κεντρικό router είναι περιττό. Όλα τα Bullet πάνω σε ένα καλό switch και να παίζουν μεταξύ τους iBGP.

Αντίστοιχα για τα RS, ιδανικά όλα συνδεδεμένα με όλα με ethernet και πάλι iBGP.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Aρκεί βέβαια οι επεξεργαστές να αντέχουν και το φορτίου των ασυρμάτων λινκ, και του BGP, και ίσως κάποιον έξτρα που μπορεί να θέλουμε (QoS)

----------


## commando

Επισης αυτο το site εχει ελαχιστη παραγγελια 200 ευρω,αλλα τιμες σκοτωμα,μαλλον και οι δικοι μας Ελληνες μαγαζατορες απο κει αγοραζουν χονδρικη.

----------


## grigoris

> To βρήκα στην Λιθουανία (χώρα ΕΕ) με τιμή 44,66 ευρά για 10 τεμ.
> http://www.wifi-stock.com/products/ubnt.html
> Το eshop πόσο το κοστολογούσε;


δεν ξερω αν το ειδες απο μενα η οχι, αλλα απο κει το παρηγγειλαμε και εχει 40 ευρω μεταφορικα.
ασε που δεν ειναι και τοσο εχεγγυοι..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


*Το BGP* το αντέχουν, μέχρι στιγμής βεβαίως. Σε γενικές γραμμές το BGP δεν απαιτεί CPU και είναι idle όταν δεν υπάρχει κάποια αστάθεια στο δίκτυο.

*Το traffic* ούτως ή άλλως θα φορτώσει όσο φορτώνει τον επεξεργαστή σε κάθε μηχάνημα. Τον ίδιο δρόμο πάντα ακολυθεί - την ethernet.

*Το QoS* ίσως μειώσει το CPU usage γιατί κατά κανόνα περιορίζει το υψηλό traffic.

*Το μόνο πρόβλημα* που μπορεί να υπάρξει είναι η έλλειψη μνήμης για το conntrack. Ανάλογα με την μνήμη, ο πυρήνας καθορίζει αυτόματα το μέγεθος του πίνακα conntrack. Το μέγεθος υπολογίζεται από τον τύπο 64 * mb όπου mb είναι τα Mb φυσική μνήμης. Με 64Mb μνήμης έχουμε 4096 διαθέσιμες θέσεις ενώ με 16 μόνο 1024. Από ότι έχω δει, στον router μου διατηρούνται κατά Μ.Ο. γύρω στα 3000 εγγραφές conntrack. Σε ώρες αιχμής όμως, π.χ. βράδυ που ξεκινάνε τα torrent κλπ. οι εγγραφές ξεπερνάνε κατά πολύ τις 4000 και έχω δει νούμερα που φτάνουν και τις 9000 εγγραφές. Το ενθαρρυντικό είναι ότι υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ρυθμίσεις χειροκίνητα το μέγεθος του πίνακα από το sysfs το οποίο βέβαια έχω εφαρμόσει και στο OpenWrt Onyx builds και φαίνεται να δουλεύει.

Όσοι έχετε πρόσβαση στο sysfs μπορείτε να δείτε τον αριθμό των εγγραφών conntrack που διατηρούνται κάθε στιγμή με την παρακάτω εντολή:



```
cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/netfilter/ip_conntrack_count
```

----------


## grigoris

τελικα lakis εφτασαν και οι δυο παραγγελιες απο λιθουανια..
η μια με 18 μερες καθυστερηση μετα την ημερομηνια αποστολης και μια με 25 μερες καθυστερηση.. 
αξιοπιστοι θεωρω οτι ειναι, απλα πρπεει να ειναι μπαχαλο τα ταχυδρομεια τους. Κολλησαν 3 βδομαδες οι παραγγελιες στη γερμανια και αλλαξαν και track number.
και πληρωνεις και 23 ευρω μεταφορικα και 17 για το paypal

η αποφαση δικη σας..

----------


## lakis

Δηλαδή πλήρωσες 40 εύρα για μεταφορικά για 44,70€/τεμ Χ 10 τεμ.=447€+40€ μεταφ.=487€/10τεμ=48,7€ ανά τεμάχιο. Τα λέω καλά;
σε παρακαλώ επιβεβαίωσε.
Κώστας (titanas, ID=8221)

----------


## grigoris

με μπερδεψες λιγο με τις πραξεις σου...
ειναι 44 ευρω, προσθετεις φπα, 23 ευρω μεταφορικα και 17 για το paypal.
δλδ για δεκα τεμαχια ειναι 557,569 ευρω, αρα 55,8 ανα τεμαχιο

----------


## neoplan

Τόσο βγήκε.

----------

